# planer/miter saw combo cart



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone have plans for a miter saw planer combo cart? It was setup so that the top of the planer was set at the same height as the miter saw surface so it acted like a support roller.

Thanks
Daxinarian


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Dax, I wondered if you had any luck with plans for your idea. Sounds like a great idea. I have seen somewhere they had plans that the two tools rotated in a cart so one was on top and one hung underneath it. Don't remember if it incorporated infeed and outfeed tables though. Grizzly sells a combo stand that may be of interest to you. Here is a link. 

http://grizzly.com/products/H8483

good luck.
John


----------



## Art (Mar 1, 2008)

*Cart design*

I have built a Cart for my shop and I intend to make one (modified to fit) as a cart for my Miter Saw. I can't post pix of the plans here because they are too big. You can email me at [email protected] and I will send them if you want.

Art


----------

